# California Licensing Questions



## Chefanie (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi there, and thank you in advance!

I am a private Chef in the Bay Area. I am looking to branch out. Friends of mine that own Wine Bars, private businesses, restaurants, etc. want to collaborate and do, “pop-ups”.

Other than holding a business license and being insured, and not that I can’t figure it out it’s just annoying (HA), what proper licensing do I need for a pop-up?

Example: 

- At the wine bar, I’m looking to sell my pre-ordered Oyster Mushroom Chowder & have them pair the wine. I will not be cooking there, everything will be ready to go for hand out.

- At the restaurant, I’ll be featuring a signature dish and at another restaurant, a full pop-up menu! Obviously, everything made to order in house.

- At the private no -food businesses, a pick-up point for pre-orders.

Am I a whacko? Lol! Is my licensing enough? Or do I need a catering license to solidify and if I do, which one of the two?

I prefer to do the recipe building and rock a kitchen… not this sh*t! Haha!

THANK YOU!

-Chefanie


----------



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

Example: 

- At the wine bar, I’m looking to sell my pre-ordered Oyster Mushroom Chowder & have them pair the wine. I will not be cooking there, everything will be ready to go for hand out.


For this, you need to be sure that you have the correct liqueur license. I would check with the area you are in for any special requirements for what you are trying to do. Not that someone here could tell you, but it might be different from Los Angeles, or New York might have.


----------

